# Rasberry auf Knopfdruck bestimmte Audiodatei abspielen lassen



## The_Veggie (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe letztens einen Rasberry Pi geschenkt bekommen, nur leider habe ich wirklich wenig Ahnung von der Materie 
Nichtsdestotrotz hatte ich die Idee an die GPIO-Pins vom RasPi einen Taster anzuschliessen und auf Knopfdruck eine Audiodatei abspielen zu lassen.
Nun meine Frage: hat jemand einen fertigen Code D oder eine Seite wo ich einen Code finde den ich nurnoch anpassen muss?

Gruß Veggie


----------



## _maxe (16. Juni 2016)

Schau mal hier: Worksheet - GPIO Music Box | Raspberry Pi Learning Resources


----------



## The_Veggie (20. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Antwort


----------

